# MA company info



## MassEMT-B (Apr 1, 2011)

So, I am going to be applying to a lot of companies over the next week. The problem is, a lot of them I have never heard of in my life. I also have never seen most of them because they all operate in a different part of the state than I live. I want to know things like how is company morale, does management and treat their employees decent, are a decent company to work for in general , and some not important but things I’m curious about such as pay and if they have 911 contracts.

Action Ambulance
American Ambulance 
Armstrong Ambulance 
Beauport Ambulance 
Brewster Ambulance 
Cape Cod Ambulance 
Eastern Ambulance 
Events EMS 
Health-Tech Ambulance Service 
LifeLine Ambulance 
Marlboro Hudson Amb 
MedStar Ambulance
Northeast Regional Ambulance 
Patriot Ambulance 
PrideStar Ambulance 
Samaritan Emergency Medical Services 
Stat Ambulance Svc. of New England 
Trinity EMS 

A few of these I have heard of but I do not know much about them. I am not expecting to get information about all these places, but I am figuring if I can at least get a little info about any of them it will help


----------



## boingo (Apr 2, 2011)

Armstrong has been around a while, I believe mostly IFT, maybe a 911 contract north of Boston.

Brewster is family owned and operated, where in business a long time but sold out to AMR back in the late 90's, now back.  They are IFT, but I believe are looking toward some 911 work in the future, most likely south of Boston.  From what I have heard the employees seem to be happy for the most part.

Cape Cod is like it sounds, down the cape.  They do strictly IFT, I believe mostly stuff coming off cape to Boston.

Patriot is on the north shore, IFT and 911 but don't know much more.

I would consider adding Pro in Cambridge and Cataldo to your list, both do a good amount of 911 work in the cities north of Boston, decent pay, good equipment and fairly happy employees from what I can tell.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh I am applying to Cataldo. Those are just the companies I wanted info about, I already know about Cataldo. I can't apply for Pro because I can't work full time all year due to college. I am also going to follow up on AMR and some Rhode Island companies. Hopefully with all these companies someone will pick me up. I was just wondering about these companies because I've either seen nothing or not much about them.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, I was just thinking how come theres really no ambulance companies near where I live. Theres one, and yea lets not go into that. All these places are about an hour away. I was just looking at how many miles away and some places are about the same time on google maps to get to yet ones like 40 miles away and the other 70...


----------



## Meursault (Apr 20, 2011)

There's a steady stream of new MA job-seekers making a ton of new threads (particularly one poster...), so I'm going to start adding info to this thread in the hopes of preemptively answering questions. If you have current first-hand info about which companies are hiring, * please add it*. There are also a lot of Boston-area providers here with more experience than me (not hard); if you're reading this, add your thoughts.

For the moment, links and locations of Boston-area private services, as gleaned from the OEMS list, are below. I didn't use a consistent methodology for determining "Boston-area"; if you don't see it, either I forgot about it or it's well outside 128.

Action Ambulance: Based in Wilmington. Site doesn't say much about locations or contracts, and I rarely see them around.

Alert: Based in... Fall River? Really? Their Boston-area trucks operate out of Hyde Park.

American Ambulance: The Ambulance Service Formerly Known as Samaritan/?Mercy: Based in Florida, operates out of Hyde Park.

AMR: Division based in Natick, lots of other locations.

Armstrong: Based in Arlington, several locations NW of Boston.

Brewster: Not actually based in Brewster. Based in Roslindale. May have other locations, and if not, will probably open more.

Cataldo/Atlantic: All over the North Shore.

EasCare: Based out of a Dorchester garage essentially on Neponset Circle. Also has a South Coast division and is doing something out in the western hinterlands.

Eastern: Based in Woburn, unclear where they operate.

Fallon: Corporate headquarters and main garage are both in Quincy. Main garage is just across the water from EasCare, actually.

Lifeline: Based in Woburn, seems to largely operate west of there and in NH.

McCall: No website; good luck applying. Apparently headquartered in Dorchester, also has a garage in Brockton.

Professional: Cambridge, and nothing but.


----------



## nemedic (Apr 20, 2011)

a few tidbits of info I have picked up in my job search.

Action and lifeline also both have bases in Peabody, and i think Middleton. They are primarily IFT, with Action having a small town 911 contract. The North Shore is almost all Atlantic/Cataldo, with Lyons having a few towns, and Northeast having Beverly.

Lifeline more or less is constantly hiring. Cataldo as well, but they take forever to get back to you with pre hire test results.

that's all for now, if i remember more, i'll be back


----------



## shanary (Apr 20, 2011)

Doing the job hunt in Boston as well.  Took my state written Monday and they guy at the test center said the were cranking out 65 EMTs a week... I think it's going to be a tough search.


----------



## Meursault (Apr 21, 2011)

*Brewster *just got the Middleborough 911 contract.
Rumor has it that they'll be going after Plymouth next, then heading north.


----------



## Meursault (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's more of what I know and feel comfortable sharing about the services I listed. I'll fill in things as I learn more or get corrected:
*Action*: ???
*Alert:* Their only Boston-area base I know of is in Hyde Park. They have the contract for the VA. More opportunities and extra pay for MA-RI dual-certified EMTs. Perhaps not quite up to the standards of the other major privates, but not bad.
*American Ambulance*: I've been told several times that the reason this company keeps changing names, and hands, is to avoid being shut down by the state (sidenote: WTF?). Caveat petitor.
*AMR*: What do I need to tell you about AMR? They're huge, they have 911 contracts all over the eastern part of the state, and, you know, resistance is futile, you will be assimilated, etc. One big advantage is that they'll crush the will to live out of you with calculated corporate indifference and not incompetence and shortsighted greed, like the other privates. 
*Armstrong*: Not sure how they're faring. I'll look into it.
*Boston EMS*: No, they're not going to hire you.
*Boston MedFlight*: See “Boston EMS”, only more so.
*Brewster*: Apparently, they existed a long time ago, sold out to AMR, and have now been resurrected. They're trying pretty hard to get contracts; I'm pretty sure they sent flowers to a receptionist at DaVita Boston. They also have shiny new ambulances and nice-looking plaid blankets with service patches sewn onto them. Get a job there before the ambulances are all banged up and the blankets have ineradicable stains and several different strains of drug-resistant bacteria.
*Cataldo*: They have 911 contracts for a large chunk of towns north of Boston, along with Newton. They also have, or had (just went up for bid this year, not entirely sure what happened), the BI contract, including a dedicated ambulance or two, along with the Fenway event contract. They emphasize their training, which is somewhat amusing, given that they were hit hardest among the privates by the fake CE scandal.
*EasCare*: They have the contract for Tufts Medical Center and the BMC, including a bunkroom at the BMC East Newton campus. Also, they back up Boston; have their employees mentioned that to you yet? They recently poached Ray Levy from BU to become their full-time “Director of Clinical Services”; that's a promising development, as the BU EMS program is quite good. They're the only private that I'm certain runs P/B trucks; an active member here might be able to fill you in more on that. On top of that, they have other divisions in other parts of the state, although I don't know how much crossover between divisions there is. They recently acquired Exodus, which I always thought was an odd name, though wandering for 40 years with only spotty directions and scolding from on high could describe some of my transports pretty well.
*Eastern*: ????
*Fallon*: Not as big as AMR's local division, but big, probably a bit bigger than EasCare. They have the Partners (MGH, Brigham, Faulkner, Newton-Wellesley, Spaulding, etc.) contract with Cataldo, they have the Gillette Stadium contract, and they have 911 contracts in Brookline, Quincy, and nearby towns. They've had problems with “pulse-and-a-ticket” hiring in the past, and they also seem to have a very large number of supervisors. I've mentioned in a previous thread that they're issuing new employees with a binder full of company policies. That should tell you something about their approach to employee relations.

Don't forget about hospitals; Boston has a lot of them, and ED tech positions do open up with some frequency. Experience, the ability to start IVs, phlebotomy certs, and the ability to perform ECGs are all preferred. There's always patient transport, though; it's very much the same work you'd be doing out-of-hospital in that you do nothing for the patient but lift and move them, you make little money, and everyone from foodservice on up looks down on you. 
Some facilities might hire you as a CNA/PCA, but I've never looked into it.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 22, 2011)

OP, do me a favor, and do a search on some of these company names on the forum, and you will find a wealth of information. I'm not trying to blow you off, but I and many others have posted about these companies at length before.

Good luck!


----------



## medicdan (Apr 23, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> Here's more of what I know and feel comfortable sharing about the services I listed. I'll fill in things as I learn more or get corrected:
> *Action*: * Based out of central MA, with a new outfit in Pittsfield (taking CBAS' place, competing with County Amb), unknown success. Well known/respected for CAAAS affiliation. *
> *Alert:* Their only Boston-area base I know of is in Hyde Park. They have the contract for the VA. More opportunities and extra pay for MA-RI dual-certified EMTs. Perhaps not quite up to the standards of the other major privates, but not bad. * VA, all day *
> *American Ambulance*: I've been told several times that the reason this company keeps changing names, and hands, is to avoid being shut down by the state (sidenote: WTF?). Caveat petitor. * Formerly General Ambulance, then Mercy Ambulance, then Samaritan Ambulance, now American, under floridian ownership. Historical ties to Russian community (and mob?), questionable financial stability. *
> ...



See my addition/changes above. I largely agree. 
Good Luck!


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll put the info I know. Alert if you work out of Boston you will do VA to VA to VA all day. Nothing else. Last I heard, they were on the 30 day extension for the VA contract and a lot of people were wondering if they would get it again. The extension ended on March 31st and I haven't heard anything else since, so they might have gotten it again. 
Lifeline got a big new Boston contract ( I think the BI?). They run mostly BLS trucks with ALS fly cars. The few ALS trucks they have are P/B. I was talking to an employee and they told me there were rumors of Lifeline spreading to RI.


----------



## shanary (Apr 28, 2011)

Got a call back from Armstrong and they are not hiring new EMT's right now FYI. 

I've been asked by another company to call them tomorrow and hopefully that will go well.


----------



## silver (Apr 28, 2011)

shanary said:


> Got a call back from Armstrong and they are not hiring new EMT's right now FYI.
> 
> I've been asked by another company to call them tomorrow and hopefully that will go well.



They I believe just finished hiring a few people a couple weeks ago from what I've heard.


----------



## shanary (Apr 29, 2011)

One of my buddies from my class just got hired on a few days before I. Put in my application, oh well guess I missed the boat on them.


----------



## Meursault (Apr 29, 2011)

*LifeLine* is in serious trouble: http://www.lowellsun.com/breakingnews/ci_17950667


----------



## medicdan (Apr 29, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> *LifeLine* is in serious trouble: http://www.lowellsun.com/breakingnews/ci_17950667


Baaad News... but absolutely not surprising, given the amount that goes unnoticed. The requirements simply are not that hard.


----------



## nemedic (Apr 29, 2011)

That sucks. Just had a buddy get hired by them. Guess it's a good thing I decided to stick with my plans to get into Cataldo/Atlantic. Pending availability, just gotta wait for the CORI to come through, then do the physical/drug screen/lift test. Should be good to go after that


----------



## MassEMT-B (Apr 29, 2011)

Holy crap, thank god I got another job offer and didn't interview for them last week.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 29, 2011)

This is not a reflection on the company or their patient care-- just very bad choices on the part of some of their managers.


----------



## harryb714 (Apr 29, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> *LifeLine* is in serious trouble: http://www.lowellsun.com/breakingnews/ci_17950667



Correct me if I am wrong but weren't the punishments for the previous MA recert scandals pretty lenient?  Mostly just suspensions ranging from 30 to 180 days? I think only the instructors got their credentials pulled?


----------



## Meursault (Apr 30, 2011)

Results of my own forum searches may follow. For the moment, I took a look at Boston EMS's most recent service zone plan.

It includes a list of the services that they recognize as backup and their ambulance counts. The relevant info is reproduced below. I wouldn't suggest calling the contact numbers.

*Action Ambulance:* 23 
*Alert Ambulance:* 48 
*American Ambulance:* 16 
*American Medical Response:* 178 
*Armstrong Ambulance:* 56 
*Brewster Ambulance:* 6 
*Cataldo Ambulance: *76 
*EasCare Ambulance: *72
*Fallon Ambulance:* 72
*Lifeline Ambulance:* 31
*McCall’s Ambulance:* 8
*Professional Ambulance:* 13

Page 46 also has a list of facility contracts by provider within the city; it appears incomplete and out of date.

The rest of the document seems to contain a lot of non-provider-relevant info, including photocopies of all of the privates' agreements with Boston EMS, and a number of pages of radio standards and voice procedure (starting on p. 108) that include directions for communicating with CMED.


----------



## dmc2007 (Apr 30, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> Results of my own forum searches may follow. For the moment, I took a look at Boston EMS's most recent service zone plan.
> 
> It includes a list of the services that they recognize as backup and their ambulance counts. The relevant info is reproduced below. I wouldn't suggest calling the contact numbers.
> 
> ...



I know at least one of those numbers is inaccurate.  More accurate numbers may be found:
http://www.mass.gov/Eeohhs2/docs/dph/emergency_services/ambulance_service_list.pdf


----------



## harryb714 (May 3, 2011)

Any info on vollies in MA?


----------



## dmc2007 (May 3, 2011)

harryb714 said:


> Any info on vollies in MA?



From what I understand they are virtually unheard of outside of Western Mass and the Islands.  I also know there are some departments closer to Boston on a call system.  The list I posted above might be helpful.


----------



## nemedic (May 5, 2011)

Figured I wouldn't bump the old Cataldo thread, so I'll post here. Is there anyone that is currently in the hiring process for Cataldo, specifically already having taken the pre hire test and interviewed with HR? I am wondering if anyone that might be has gotten their CORI check results back. IIRC, that needs to come in before they schedule you for a physical.


----------



## Meursault (Jun 12, 2011)

*Boston EMS* still doesn't have openings, but here's their permanent posting for the job: http://agency.governmentjobs.com/bphc/job_bulletin.cfm?JobID=333380

*Fallon* may be looking for several call-takers. I can't find much more info, so I'd suggest getting in touch with their HR department. I assume that would also be a foot in the door if you wanted to dispatch.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 12, 2011)

I finally found a basic position in Boston. I live in the MetroWest area, and I applied to all of the companies that I could think of within 45 minutes or so. Note that I go to school in Colorado so I was only able to give them summer/winter breaks. Here's what I can tell you:

*Action* Wilmington
Not currently hiring basics (got a "thanks for applying" postcard).

*Alert*--Boston (Hyde Park) and Fall River
_Might_ be hiring basics, heard that second hand. I couldn't get a hold of anyone via phone, email, or mail. MA/RI certified a definite plus.

*AMR*--Natick, locations everywhere
Last pre-hire test was in May, I was told that another would happen in June, call the Natick office/MA corporate office for hiring info.

*Armstrong*--Arlington
Not hiring basics for the summer, but may have openings for year-round positions.

*Brewster*--Boston (Roslindale)
Just finished a hiring cycle and switching over to orientation for new employees. Consider applying, this company is definitely looking to grow. They are opening a new location in Middleborough in support of their new 911 contract and push into that region.

*Cataldo/Atlantic*--Boston and North Shore
Not hiring basics with less than 5 years experience at this time.

*Eascare*--Boston
Never spoke with anyone in person, apply online.

*Fallon*--Quincy
Could be hiring basics, apply online and then call HR and ask to speak to someone about your app after you submit it. Otherwise you'll never hear anything.

*Lifeline*--Woburn
At one point they were conducting interviews for basics, but their upper level management is currently embroiled in an OEMS investigation and they are moving their corporate offices so getting in touch with HR can be tough. 

*Caritas/Norwood Hospital EMS*
Not hiring basics, but are looking for medics.

*Events*--Millis
Not currently hiring basics.

*American*--Boston (formerly known as General, Mercy, and Samaritan)
Were "evaluating their need for basics" two weeks ago, I have no idea what they need now.

*South Shore Hospital EMS*--Weymouth
Position could be opening the near future, check the hospital's employment website.

*Eastern*--Woburn
Basic position could be opening soon, call their office on a Monday, Wednesday, and Friday to talk to the guy that does the hiring.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 12, 2011)

Also, McCall is hiring basics, not sure about if they want experience.


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 12, 2011)

Tigger said:


> I finally found a basic position in Boston. I live in the MetroWest area, and I applied to all of the companies that I could think of within 45 minutes or so. Note that I go to school in Colorado so I was only able to give them summer/winter breaks. Here's what I can tell you:
> 
> *Action* Wilmington
> Not currently hiring basics (got a "thanks for applying" postcard).
> ...



Which company did you get hired onto? Pm me if you don't wanna say it.


----------



## dmc2007 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Also, McCall is hiring basics, not sure about if they want experience.



As far as I'm aware they will hire basics with or without experience.  Can't speak to hiring for ALS.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 8, 2011)

Redacted. My apologies.


----------



## american paramedic (Aug 23, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> See my addition/changes above. I largely agree.
> Good Luck!



Okay to clarify a few points.

Eascare does not provide CCT. Yes they do transfer really sick patients, from one BMC campus to another (0.4 miles), but they often must take an RN

American Ambulance has changed hands a few times. The company is based out of Florida, and recently acquired Samaritan EMS, which was a company formed by the buy out and merger of Mercy, General, and Response. The new company, American, is very financially secure, and is growing steadily in Boston markets. They run bases out of Hyde Park, Brighton, East Boston, and Needham. They are upgrading there service to Critical Care, on Jan 1 2012. The paramedics and EMTs are already in school receiving their training. They will be the only private company, other than AMR (which no longer runs a team) to provide CCT level service in the state. Oh and there are no longer any ties to the russian community.


----------



## shanary (Oct 3, 2011)

Rumor has it that Brewster is going to need to add a lot of people this month if anyone is out there looking.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 3, 2011)

shanary said:


> Rumor has it that Brewster is going to need to add a lot of people this month if anyone is out there looking.



Brewster picked up the VA contract for Boston and Brockton, lot's more employees needed.


----------



## Meursault (Oct 3, 2011)

I forgot about *Spaulding*. As you might have guessed, they're the in-house IFT service for the Spaulding facilities. They're small, and a partner of mine mocks them as the only 9-5 ambulance service in Boston, but I've never had any issues with them. Jobs are posted through the Partners careers site; I don't see any at the moment, but searching for "EMT" should bring them up.



Tigger said:


> Brewster picked up the VA contract for Boston and Brockton, lot's more employees needed.



So Alert's BLS side has just lost its reason to exist? Maybe Brewster will buy them out and take over RI next. 



american paramedic said:


> Oh and there are no longer any ties to the russian community.


Yay! I thought your employees looked like they were getting their entire paychecks. Thanks for the info, and I'm impressed.


----------



## dmc2007 (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone here work for Brewster?  If so, would you mind shooting me a PM?


----------



## SuperScarlett (Oct 4, 2011)

For those that are interested, Brewster is holding an employment open house at their HQ tomorrow from noon-7pm. The address is 258 Hyde Park Ave, Boston 02130.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 4, 2011)

Brewster is adding an additional 12 trucks to their current 14 BLS... essentially doubling in size in response to getting the VA contract... it will be fun...


----------



## medicdan (Oct 4, 2011)

american paramedic said:


> Okay to clarify a few points.
> 
> Eascare does not provide CCT. Yes they do transfer really sick patients, from one BMC campus to another (0.4 miles), but they often must take an RN



Agreed re: American's CCT trucks... but there's rumored to be very little CCT market, compared with SCT-- the difference as I understand (at least compared to MA and CMS guidelines is ECMO, and/or 4+ med infusions).

Several companies in the Boston area do SCT (Specialty Care Transport), and more than just the intra-facillity of BMC or BI, and do so without RNS every day. Those include vented patients (including CPAP and BiPAP), IV infusions involving 90+ meds (with online medical control approval), cardiac monitoring, ICP monitoring, wound vacs, etc.


----------



## Meursault (Dec 29, 2011)

*Companies in trouble?*

Necroing the most comprehensive (eastern) MA jobs thread with some updates:

I spoke with a *Lifeline* employee recently and was told that there's a lot of uncertainty about the company's future due to the charges their management is facing, but so far, nothing's changed. As the employee put it, "My check still clears every week, but..."
That said, their site still reports that they're hiring. 

It seems *Fallon* is tightening their belts; I'm told they laid off a number of their management staff and a shocking number of their (previously numerous) supervisors. Some of these people are reported to have gone to other companies, including one that apparently defected to *McCall* and took several of the company's facility contracts with him. So far, I haven't seen a reduction in Fallon trucks on the road; they're still clogging up Shattuck St. and Blossom St. every day. 

*Spaulding* and the Partners hospitals aren't currently hiring EMTs or ED techs. 

The BI isn't currently hiring ED techs or other EMT positions.

*South Shore Hospital*, which I previously forgot about, has 4 paramedic spots open. Search "paramedic" on their career site.

The Steward network, which ate most of the crappy community hospitals in the eastern half of the state, has a part-time opening for an ED Tech in Fall River


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 29, 2011)

Doesn't (didn't?) Fallon HAVE the Partner's contract? Granted, due to the company I worked for, I never really got a handle on Boston area EMS politics.


----------



## Meursault (Dec 29, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Doesn't (didn't?) Fallon HAVE the Partner's contract? Granted, due to the company I worked for, I never really got a handle on Boston area EMS politics.



Fallon still has the Partners contract; I don't know when it's up for bid again. I've heard that AMR chose not to re-bid for Partners because it ended up losing them money; that might be what's happening to Fallon because of the requirement for a lot of units available within strict time limits. As I mentioned, they seem to have a ton of trucks at the Brigham and the General all day, and sometimes at night. It's a bit annoying to pull into the Brigham ambulance bay and see most of the spots occupied by BLS transfers.

They share the contract with Cataldo, which seems to be a healthier and more successful service (or maybe I just like their approach more), but Fallon takes most of the calls except on the North Shore. There are a ton of factors that I can't find out about because private companies have a strong interest in keeping these things secret.


----------



## dmc2007 (Dec 30, 2011)

MrConspiracy said:


> Fallon still has the Partners contract; I don't know when it's up for bid again. I've heard that AMR chose not to re-bid for Partners because it ended up losing them money; that might be what's happening to Fallon because of the requirement for a lot of units available within strict time limits. As I mentioned, they seem to have a ton of trucks at the Brigham and the General all day, and sometimes at night. It's a bit annoying to pull into the Brigham ambulance bay and see most of the spots occupied by BLS transfers.
> 
> They share the contract with Cataldo, which seems to be a healthier and more successful service (or maybe I just like their approach more), but Fallon takes most of the calls except on the North Shore. There are a ton of factors that I can't find out about because private companies have a strong interest in keeping these things secret.



Fallon has the Partners contract and calls Cataldo for assistance on the contract as needed.

While most of the Fallon layoffs were management level, they are also presently on a BLS hiring freeze.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't they hire in groups anyway? 30 at a time, so aren't they in a "freeze" between orientation classes?


----------



## dmc2007 (Jan 1, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Don't they hire in groups anyway? 30 at a time, so aren't they in a "freeze" between orientation classes?



The word I heard was freeze, but it could be that they are just waiting for the next orientation to open up.  It also didn't seem like they had a date in mind for the next orientation either.


----------



## Brandon O (Jan 4, 2012)

MrConspiracy said:


> I forgot about *Spaulding*. As you might have guessed, they're the in-house IFT service for the Spaulding facilities. They're small, and a partner of mine mocks them as the only 9-5 ambulance service in Boston, but I've never had any issues with them. Jobs are posted through the Partners careers site; I don't see any at the moment, but searching for "EMT" should bring them up.



Darn good money at Spaulding, it's said, and they will pay for you to further your education. It's part of the Partner's empire.

Last I talked to the MedFlight gang they're frequently doing ground transports (as the only true CCT outfit around here) for nonsense stuff from the Cape and such -- folks on a few drips that end up qualifying it as critical care, that sort of thing. And hell, seems like there'd be appeal in telling facilities they don't need to send half their staff along with the transfer. But I'm no business whiz.


----------



## Meursault (Jan 4, 2012)

Unusually, a verifiable source on the *Fallon* cuts. http://www.patriotledger.com/busine...nce-cuts-25-jobs-in-response-to-Medicare-cuts



> QUINCY —
> 
> Fallon Ambulance Service trimmed about 25 positions in reaction to a drop in its Medicare reimbursement rates that takes effect this month.
> 
> ...


----------

